# breed?



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

Weve had our cat Smirnoff since he was a kitten, hes 6/7 years old now and ive only just really started to wonder what breeds he could possibly have in him ? As far as we're concerned hes a moggy but we love him none the less. Fingers crossed me trying to attach pictures works lol 

People always comment that hes quite big (not as in fat), but we think its because he has quite alot of fur.

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/dizzydani/smirnoff2.jpg

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i345/dizzydani/smirnoff1.jpg


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

He's lovely  Can't see anything in the way of breeds in him though, sorry!


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

hes lovely but can be a git lol.

we want to get him a female companion, not to have kittens, cos hes had his bits removed  but just for the company. looking at rspca and battersea and stuff but they dont make it easy lol, guess thats good though since im assuming they get loads of time wasters

i really wanted to embed those photos  
im still learning lol


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

dizzydani said:


> hes lovely but can be a git lol.
> 
> we want to get him a female companion, not to have kittens, cos hes had his bits removed  but just for the company. looking at rspca and battersea and stuff but they dont make it easy lol, guess thats good though since im assuming they get loads of time wasters
> 
> ...


To embed you get the image url and put [ img] [ /img] (no spaces) around it.

Boy or girl will be fine with him, sometimes girls can be a bit bossy whereas neutered boys are pretty laid back. Both of mine are boys.

They don't make it easy I agree, you can maybe try the Cats Protection too? They all seem to be ran differently so I am sure you will find your perfect companion for him


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

He looks like a very elegant cat. I know from experience just how difficult it is to get good photos of the all black ones! 

It's all educated guesswork with regard to his genetic soup, but his coat looks to fall somewhere between short and long, with quite a fluffy tail. Combining that with the shape of his face, then I'd suspect some Angora blood..... he certainly doesn't have any hint of Persian in his face shape or body build, which would be the other main suspect for a source of longer hair. In fact I'd say his body shape is more oriental if anything. Does he have an oriental voice? My little black cat was a moggie, adopted via the RSPCA, but she was like a Siamese painted plain black, with that distinctive oriental yowl when she talked. And oh, boy, did she talk!  Her tuxedo son, who we adopted at the same time, looked like a pure moggie street cat until he opened his mouth, then the same oriental yowl came pouring out.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Great looking cat! Most of the pure black cats that I have seen have been shorthaired, it's nice to see a fluffy specimen.

Having checked all the resources I have to hand, made a couple of calls to specialists in cat genetics, and extensive investigations with certain breeders, I think I can safely say that you are the proud owner of a 100%, purebred (I can say quite safely that his lineage goes back many hundreds of years), classic moggy 

He's a beauty.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Sadie SU said:


> He looks like a very elegant cat. I know from experience just how difficult it is to get good photos of the all black ones!
> 
> It's all educated guesswork with regard to his genetic soup, but his coat looks to fall somewhere between short and long, with quite a fluffy tail. Combining that with the shape of his face, then I'd suspect some Angora blood..... he certainly doesn't have any hint of Persian in his face shape or body build, which would be the other main suspect for a source of longer hair. In fact I'd say his body shape is more oriental if anything. Does he have an oriental voice? My little black cat was a moggie, adopted via the RSPCA, but she was like a Siamese painted plain black, with that distinctive oriental yowl when she talked. And oh, boy, did she talk!  Her tuxedo son, who we adopted at the same time, looked like a pure moggie street cat until he opened his mouth, then the same oriental yowl came pouring out.


Do you have a recording of the Yowl? Want to see if my cats make the same sound, cause mine squeak a lot instead of meowing.


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

lol elegant! im sure he walks around with the attitude of "you should be jealous of me". sometimes it can be hard to take pictures because he morphs into one big black blob lol and you cant tell limbs from tail and all that.

i looked at the angora thing and it sounds alot like him ! in terms of the fluffy tail and the pointy ears etc, he has quite a pointed face too


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

im so very ashamed of all the stuff in the background of the photos lol :blush2:


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Merenwenrago said:


> Do you have a recording of the Yowl? Want to see if my cats make the same sound, cause mine squeak a lot instead of meowing.


No recording, unfortunately.  It never occurred to me to get a recording of either of them, and now they're both over the Bridge. But our current moggie tortoiseshell girl does the squeaking thing, and it's a totally different noise to what the last pair produced. The kitten is just starting to find his voice (he's twenty weeks old now), and he's definitely going to be one for whole conversations rather than just squeaking. He gave my OH some lip earlier - definitely answered back when told off for trying to kill my son's backpack.


----------

